# Boxster S rears on mkvi



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking to run Boxster S rear calipers. Is there anyone that could point me to someone via email or phone that could machine some brackets? I'm looking to run the rear OEM calipers for the e brake or even a brembo e brake. Was also curious as to what rotor size would be ideal, thought about using a set of front oem gti rotors. Serious about doing this so any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm good to do the install but this is probably my first actual custom/semi bbk. Thanks in advance to anyone with advice or help. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

So after looking around. Looks like I'm going to try and go with b7 s4 rear rotors and hopefully be able to source a set of CEIKA parking brakes somehow. Anyone with connections to ceika products? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Additionally, does anyone know if the boxster s rear brackets that Apikol sells for use with the s4 rotors will work for fitment on a mk6?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Give Doug a call. 303-731-3571. Let us know what you find. This good info and may be enough for him to start production on a new bracket if demand is high enough.


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Doug? And if you're referring to the rear brackets, apikol already makes them for their rear bbk. I'm just trying to figure out if they will align on the mk 6 platform. I'm assuming they are for an Audi. Either way they utilize the same calipers and rotors I'm looking at. I'm hoping to hear good news from ceika saying they will sell me a set of their parking brakes for my calipers. If everything is a go, I'll be finished worrying about this and people will have a new option who want to run the same bbk on the rear. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Good stuff!


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

I should also ask if anyone knows any other companies that produce a parking brake like ceika, or if any other vehicles utilize something oem that is similar that could be utilized?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Got some good news from ceika, little expensive but they are adjustable. So once I make a call to Apikol about their rear brackets I'll know for sure whether this setup will work. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone have an idea of what brackets I need to run...apikol has no clue if theirs will work or if the parking brakes will either. I'm still pretty set on going for it. I have a set of brackets (supposedly they work, but will need re threaded, wrong pitch) sounds promising right? In any sense I'm going to go ahead and order the rotors I want and see how the brackets and calipers line up. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Parking brake photos


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

So back to figuring out a parking brake. CEIKA emailed me and retracted their offer after giving me a price. Their R&D people said that it would be in their best interests to not sell them separately due to safety concerns. So... Anyone have any other options?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Have you seen the others on google pictures?

https://www.google.com/search?q=vw+...e-brake-upgrade-what-rotors%2Fpage14;1024;768

http://www.ipsco.org/Custom Services/Parking Brake.htm

http://www.arizonazcar.com/brake.html

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/274285-cayenne-brake-upgrade-what-rotors/page14

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4537


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll check that out here in a min. I've looked at as many builds I could find with rear bbk. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Ordered New front calipers, front brackets from apikol, New rear rotors. Gonna get the fronts refinished while I mock up brackets for the rear. Might not be much, but progress is progress. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MyGrayGTI (Jun 25, 2014)

any updates on this?

Did you still use the rear boxster S calipers?


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, going is slow. Just finished the fronts so I'm looking to put those on and get them de bugged before h2oi along with some other things. Will probably be a few months till the rears are complete. I'm taking my time to do it right. 

I've looked into a couple shops and individuals in the area with cnc abilities, one that makes race parts. Unsure of the cost though. 

Will probably mount the new rear rotors just to check out space and try to figure out what size spacer I'll need in the rear. 

I am curious to see if there would be interest in others wanting to run these though if they aren't outrageous for the brackets. The only rear bbk I've seen has been the cayenne rears for the mk6. 

Once h2oi is over and some funds are recovered I'll be grabbing the rear parking brake calipers and accessories so that I can make some templates. Thinking about mounting them on the lower left side of the rotor if space permits. Feel free to throw ideas or questions, if you want more specific details. PM or on here. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

